# PJ's Pets Yorkdale (fish department) is hiring



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

So as the title says, the Fish Department at Yorkdale's PJ's Pets is hiring. We have at least 1 open position, if not more, both for full-time and part-time.
We're looking for someone reliable, hardworking and possessing basic fish/aquariums/equipment knowledge.
If you'd be interested, come as soon as possible by our store and talk to one of our managers (Almir or Anes). Don't forget to bring your resume; also a cover letter could increase your chances of getting hired. You could also mention that you're a member of this fish forum. 
PS: I love working there. Both the fish staff and the other PJ's workers (in the reptiles, small animals, birds, dogs & cats departments) are friendly and cool people


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ozi said:


> So as the title says, the Fish Department at Yorkdale's PJ's Pets is hiring. We have at least 1 open position, if not more, both for full-time and part-time.
> We're looking for someone reliable, hardworking and possessing basic fish/aquariums/equipment knowledge.
> If you'd be interested, come as soon as possible by our store and talk to one of our managers (Almir or Anes). Don't forget to bring your resume; also a cover letter could increase your chances of getting hired. You could also mention that you're a member of this fish forum.
> PS: I love working there. Both the fish staff and the other PJ's workers (in the reptiles, small animals, birds, dogs & cats departments) are friendly and cool people


I didn't know you worked there! I was just there yesterday!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I didn't know you worked there! I was just there yesterday!


I was working yesterday 1-9pm . I don't know if you'd still remember my face from last autumn when I came to get some red cherry shrimp from you...but I don't think I saw you yesterday.  maybe i was busy with some customer, or on brake.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

what's the payrate? it could be useful, but I doubt the rate is high enough for me to leave my current place...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Too bad I'm not allowed to work. Woe is scholarship.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ozi, I hope you dont mind a piggy back but they are looking for a Fish Supervisor at Pj's pickering as far as i know.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> what's the payrate? it could be useful, but I doubt the rate is high enough for me to leave my current place...


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe it depends if you have fish-shop experience or not. Anyone that does not, will start at minimum, which is 8.75...or maybe $9/hour. And there's also a commission paycheck that comes every month, of about 1-5% (the rate depending if it's live fish, conditioners, aquariums, etc) of everything that you sell.



Ciddian said:


> Ozi, I hope you dont mind a piggy back but they are looking for a Fish Supervisor at Pj's pickering as far as i know.


Of course I don't mind a piggy back ride


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ozi said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe it depends if you have fish-shop experience or not. Anyone that does not, will start at minimum, which is 8.75...or maybe $9/hour. And there's also a commission paycheck that comes every month, of about 1-5% (the rate depending if it's live fish, conditioners, aquariums, etc) of everything that you sell.
> 
> Of course I don't mind a piggy back ride


hehe like I said, not enough to make me move  currently @ $17 and 3% comm.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

You must be on an NSERC ammek.
I think you are still allowed to work a few hours a week if I remember correctly


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

whats the age limit for the job?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think its 16... but i could be wrong.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I_dude said:


> You must be on an NSERC ammek.
> I think you are still allowed to work a few hours a week if I remember correctly


Close! Heart and Stroke Foundation (We get more )

I'm sure there is a clause that I can work 10 hours a week (that's NSERC), but TAing comes out of there.

Good luck looking for people to fill the spots! It'll be great to have someone on the inside! Now if we can only find a member to work at Lucky's.....


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

aww man one more year to go


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> aww man one more year to go



And you told me you were 22!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

what when i've always said i was 15?


----------



## Wall Aquarium (Jul 3, 2008)

*16 is OK?*

could you leave a message for me? thanks.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Wall Aquarium said:


> could you leave a message for me? thanks.


wanna make a good impression? call the employer directly yourself. it'll make you look like a go-getter and if age really is a concern, maybe they'll let it slide.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> And you told me you were 22!


maybe you're thinking of me...well i'm not 22, I'm nearly 22 - i'm 21 for now lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wish i could work lol
But i dont think a pet store is a good idea lol i would buy everything


----------

